# 10 WK KITTEN. Glasglow, Female.



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

_Missing 10 week old kitten from the West End Area of Glasgow. Went missing on the 24th/25th Oct, its female, she is a tan and white tortoiseshell with blue/grey markings on her face and body. Reward for safe return

Please PM for details if you have seen this cat._

*
BE VIGIIL*


----------

